# "scale of issue"?



## Drummie (13 Nov 2005)

I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can find the 'scale of issue'   or entitlement tables for CF members. I searched a bit and found a CFAO called Personnel Entitlement- Clothing and Eqiupment, but it was cancelled.

Also, being fairly new in the Reg F, I'm wondering how the supply/ issue system works. If posted in Kingston for example, but am in another part of the country, and need a piece of kit (of which I'm entitled), is it possible to just go to the nearest base QM, and have it issued to me? Or are you olny alowed to be kitted out at the Base QM you're attached to?

Cheers


----------



## aesop081 (13 Nov 2005)

Your base clothing store can show you what the scale of issue is for your MOC.

When you are away, you can go to any clothing store and have something exchanged but soe places are reluctant to do issues.  I was posted to gagetown and went away to Winnipeg for course and they had a hissy fit when we needed to get issued stuff.


----------

